# Would you help me to give a realistic sound to my piece?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I'm composing an small piece for string quartet for my girlfriend. I must say I am not a composer since I have no formal education in music and I'm doing everything just by myself and using my electric guitar. The thing is that the sound of Finale instruments sounds too bad. I wonder if one of you have a way to make it sound more realistic and help me to make my piece sound that way. I would pay you but I'm poor af. Thank you so much for reading this. 

Let me know if you are willing to help me so that I can share the piece composed on Finale. Let me know what kind of file I have to give you too. Thanks!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Presentense,
I am using Finale myself and was also in the beginning struggling with the solo strings which really sound awful in default Finale, apart from cello. Then I discovered GPO5 Aria player which I installed in the Finale structure and see I got realistic sound. Here is an example (strings enter after piano introduction):


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Foceans-of-time

There are several options for solo strings in Aria Player and usually I just try them out to find a proper one. Also, the string sections give good result in Aria player, e.g:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fserenade-for-strings-and-horn

I am happy to see your thread since one day I want to start a thread on Digital Music on this forum.

Best wishes,
Kjell


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

KjellPrytz said:


> Hi Presentense,
> I am using Finale myself and was also in the beginning struggling with the solo strings which really sound awful in default Finale, apart from cello. Then I discovered GPO5 Aria player which I installed in the Finale structure and see I got realistic sound. Here is an example (strings enter after piano introduction):
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this! The piece you shared with me are really good by the way.


----------



## Canaeus (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm willing to assist too.
I use instruments from East West Quantum Symphony Orchestra.

some samples I composed:


__
https://soundcloud.com/canaeus%2Fstring-quartet-no1-op4-movement-3-elegy


__
https://soundcloud.com/canaeus%2Fstring-quartet-nr3-op6-movement-4-elegy

If you need my help, a midi file should be sufficient; accompanied with some sheet music in pdf (for possible extra instructions if any).

Just let me know


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Canaeus said:


> I'm willing to assist too.
> I use instruments from East West Quantum Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> some samples I composed:
> ...


Thank you so so so much! <3  I'll let you know


----------

